# Moose rear bumper on ebay



## Dannysz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was looking at the moose rear bumper for the brute on ebay but it says it fits 08-10 650i and 750 brutes. My question is why would it not work on an 06 650i ? Dont they all have the same rear?


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bought this bumper and it arrived today. Yes it will fit 06-09 650/750 Brutes
according to the install instructions. Looks top notch ! Going to install tomorrow
with a couple of cold ones. ride on


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

post some pics of that bad bear, i been wanting to get one, i have the moose front bumper already


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep like stated above, shouldnt be any issues with it fitting.... it clamps onto the bottom of the bar that surrounds your taillight and also bolts up to the two rack bolts closest to the rear of the bike (it comes with new bolts for this) 

I'm very satisfied with my front & rear Moose bumpers...been on my bike since around May this year and havnt had any issues outta either one yet.


----------



## Dannysz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hey filthy will you post pics of your rear one please


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here you go tonka... This also shows where it clamps under the tail light as well as how it bolts under the rack
(Sry its still kinda dirty)


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats the best one I have seen yet!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

filthy i need a pic from the side of the back...i have a snorkel on my exhaust and need to see if i can clear it but thank broski for the pics...just need one more lol from the side


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tonka I'll go out in the morning and get ya a side view pic.... funny thing is that I actually took one when I took those but deleted it before I uploaded to the computer lol. I honestly think you shouldnt have a prob with the snork though because this bumper pretty much falls even with the rear rack and rakes inward at the bottom toward the plastics.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok heres the side pic.... It pretty well sets in under the rack and against the black piece that says Kawasaki.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Suweet I might have to get one now I think I can clear it


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a front and rear moose on mine. Im satisfied myself. Since i have had it on i have had a couple bikes run in the back of me at crosby not paying attention and it help perfect it. One of them hit me pretty good. Very pleased....


----------



## slngshott (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone know if the front bar will fit a 06 Brute. It lists for 08 up.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

slngshott said:


> Anyone know if the front bar will fit a 06 Brute. It lists for 08 up.


 
Would love to know this as well.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am also running a rear snorkel on mine and it is bolted to the rack, Could someone please take a pic from above the rack down, I just purchased the front bumper and wanted the rear but passed on it thinking it wouldn't fit. 

I Really need to see if it pokes out any further that the rack right above the pipe. Thanks guys


----------

